# loose heel fit help



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

What kind of boot did you get? Might be best to return them and keep trying on boots until you find one that fits better.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

Rufus said:


> What kind of boot did you get? Might be best to return them and keep trying on boots until you find one that fits better.


i have the new dc judge.. i had the old one last year and they were really tight (they were 11) i got 11.5 now..


----------



## pacificdrums (Feb 25, 2010)

Best thing is going to be find a boot that fits better. But I had a slight heel lift problem with my boots that I fixed with ankle wrap pads from Tognar. On mine I could wear some of my MX socks that have more padding around the heel and that would help a fair amount so I knew I didn't have to make a huge adjustment.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Try sticking some carboard from a cereal box under the footbed to lift your whole foot as a test. Usually the only difference between half sizes like that is the foot bed.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for the advice


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

how about you get boots that fit


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> how about you get boots that fit


bought em online..


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

had the same problem in my pair of ThirtyTwo's, in the same boat as yourself (bought them online)

i built up the heel with a thicker inner sole, then chucked a heel only inner sole under the liner.

still lifting? make up your own J Bars, they work sweet to lock your heel down.

look it up and understand how they work. GL

cheers, Scott


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

FreshTraxx said:


> had the same problem in my pair of ThirtyTwo's, in the same boat as yourself (bought them online)
> 
> i built up the heel with a thicker inner sole, then chucked a heel only inner sole under the liner.
> 
> ...



im using the insole of my old dc judge which are a halfsize smaller but they still fit good..


----------

